# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  The Boy Who Should Have Lived

## TiffanyyO

Ive seen this before but watched it again tonight. this was from here in Canada (im from canada) such a sad story about mental health, thought maybe i would share this story with you all. xo ♥

----------


## Suzi

I'll have a look at it a bit later, thanks for sharing x

----------

